# Another reason to hate home depot



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Tom R said:


> I bet the families of the victims aren't laughing . . .


It's a generalization, stereotypical, bordering on racist. There may be a bunch of illegals in that crowd, so does that make it easier to go one step further and accuse them of being criminals and drunk drivers? There are many _legals_ who would fit into that category too.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Not my tax dollars, I moved outside of Austin's crazy ass jurisdiction.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

BuildingHomes said:


> It's a generalization, stereotypical,_* bordering on racist*_. There may be a bunch of illegals in that crowd, so does that make it easier to go one step further and accuse them of being criminals and drunk drivers? *There are many _legals_ who would fit into that category too.*




I would tend to agree there's some 'bordering on racism' going on here, - - what do you have against white Americans??


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Tom R said:


> I would tend to agree there's some 'bordering on racism' going on here, - - what do you have against white Americans??


No more or less than I would have against anyone else.

How about yourself?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

BuildingHomes said:


> No more or less than I would have against anyone else.
> 
> How about yourself?



I'm against _*illegal *_aliens and all other law-breakers, - - skin color doesn't enter the picture.

If most law-breakers of a certain law happen to be of the same skin color, - - that would have absolutely nothing to do with the fact that the law was being broken, - - but it would probably have to do with the location of some said border.

If I get caught speeding down the street on radar, - - and a black cop arrests me, - - he does not suddenly become 'racist'.

Unless, of course, - - I want to pull the diversionary 'victim card' . . . 

Simple, right??


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I think they hang out in the parking lot waiting for someone to give them some work.

They dont do this here and the HD is right next to lowes but they have no customers and some how stay in business. I hate the place, you want in and there is no customers so every employee bugs the hell out of you and over the pa annd they say is home depot if hireing please apply today. Me and my dad were working on a house and my dad bought a shower suround and it was cracked so he took it back to HD and I thought they were going to call the police. First the woman at the desk looks at it then she gets somone else over there then they call the manager over and pretty soon there was over 10 people examining this thing and the manager didnt want to take it back because it was cracked which is the way it was out of the box. Lowes never does this, lowes takes things back without a recept to. I had a masonary bit I tore up and it was about 3 months old and they replaced it free with no recept and it wasnt guaranteed either. 

The menards about 25 miles from here use to have about 4 guys working there and about 50 hot girls about my age. Now they only have 18yr old black guys working there. Im not to happy about that. And lowes is hiring alot of black guys now to. Im not racist but they get tax breaks for hiring a minority and that why they do it no matter how stupid they are. And here in michigan a business is federally obligated to hire X amount of black people. There is quite a few places that have gotten into trouble because they had no black employees. Ive been friends with a few black guys and they were very nice and smart people but I live near a city that in the 60s had free housing for blacks and still does so there is a large amount a free loaders around here and its not manditory to hire stupid white guys so smart white guys get the job and anyone whos black gets hired to even if they are stupid.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Something that burned me up at lowes is my dad talked to them about doing work like if someone buys a ceiling fan and needs a electrician to put it up and they said Hernandez Rodregez does that for us.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> Anybody up for a boycott of Home depot[?]


No. Because the only people it'll hurt are the employees working for HD.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

BuildingHomes said:


> It's a generalization, stereotypical, bordering on racist. There may be a bunch of illegals in that crowd, so does that make it easier to go one step further and accuse them of being criminals and drunk drivers? There are many _legals_ who would fit into that category too.


Thats right ingnorant person ,there criminals by just being here,wake up. statistics show and prove it,guess you don't mind the thousands of sexual preditors that came across ? as far as racist,try again.


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

More than 50% of your produce is picked by illegals. You are not going to find a white guy to put in 60 hour weeks stooped over plucking carrots.
If you did your produce and food would cost a heck of alot more. 

Whether people want to recognize it or not, a vast majority of our economy is built on the backs of illegal immigrants. If the INS *really* wanted to deport people, it would not be hard to hit all the locations day laborers frequent. The 

Police are not INS, call them and tell them that there are illegal immigrants at the local HD or lowes, they will tell you call back when they commit a crime. Then they can arrest them, and let them out the same day because the DA and PD are not INS and do not deport. An illegal can commit a crime and got through the legal system just like a citizen and not get deported.


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

Michaeljp86 said:


> The menards about 25 miles from here use to have about 4 guys working there and about 50 hot girls about my age. Now they only have 18yr old black guys working there. Im not to happy about that. And lowes is hiring alot of black guys now to. Im not racist but they get tax breaks for hiring a minority and that why they do it no matter how stupid they are. And here in michigan a business is federally obligated to hire X amount of black people. There is quite a few places that have gotten into trouble because they had no black employees. Ive been friends with a few black guys and they were very nice and smart people but I live near a city that in the 60s had free housing for blacks and still does so there is a large amount a free loaders around here and its not manditory to hire stupid white guys so smart white guys get the job and anyone whos black gets hired to even if they are stupid.


Yeah, your not racist at all. All stores should have only hot girls, no blacks....even if they're black hot girls...because thats stupid.


----------



## Versatile (Aug 14, 2007)

nywoodwizard said:


> I was doing a job the other day and needed something so i went to home depot about 5 mins from the site,as i arrive i see large groups of people all over the parking lot,i'm talking 50-60 maybe more,in groups of say 4-5, as i get into the parking lot i realize who they are,illegals! freeport long island Ny.Now i thought about this for two days, and now i see home depot as sponsers to illegal immigration,i felt like i was walking thru a small town in mexico.Not only was this disturbing to me but the effects on local ,honest contractors,must be felt. I can only assume its just as disturbing to there customers. I'd say where are the police but there not allowed to ask of somebodys immigration status,then i think of immigration inforcement,where are they? There standing on one of the busiest hwys in the area, right out in the open.Maybe its time to teach home depot a leason,by them not supporting our federal goverment,we lose jobs,pay taxes to support these people in the streets and jail, pay for there hospital bills and pay with our lives ,half if not more were criminals before they got here,when they don't work they drive around drunk killing our citizens.Anybody up for a boycott of Home depot.I know i am. My new store this week is lowe's.I plan on driving by there again and snapping some pics and mailing them to my local newspapers,enough is enough.Its bad enough i have to compete with these people and the contractors that hire them,to put food on my table,then i pay taxes to put food on there table!


I think they are supporting our Federal Govt. Our govt for many years has gone along with these illegals entering our country with a wink and a nod.
Big business has realy enjoyed it. Nothing has been done for yrs because of the line"they do jobs no one else will do". Those Americans that were losing jobs and decent wages to low paid illegals are for the most part non-voters.imo Those unaffected just let it go on by like it is normalbecause it wasn't affecting them. Now that little chiggers itch has gone away and we have a big tick sucking the life blood out of the average American citizen thru all the services that are given away to the illegals. Sure something has to be done. IMO the only way the little guy is gonna survive is to get educated to the issues and VOTE at every election including the local elections. Voting at the local level is in MO the best way to get a start at cleaning up this mess. You can be up to issues and then recognise what a candidate stands for from the git go. Very few politicians started out at the top. Most start locally and then work there way up.


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

Versatile said:


> I think they are supporting our Federal Govt. Our govt for many years has gone along with these illegals entering our country with a wink and a nod.
> Big business has realy enjoyed it. Nothing has been done for yrs because of the line"they do jobs no one else will do". Those Americans that were losing jobs and decent wages to low paid illegals are for the most part non-voters.imo Those unaffected just let it go on by like it is normalbecause it wasn't affecting them. Now that little chiggers itch has gone away and we have a big tick sucking the life blood out of the average American citizen thru all the services that are given away to the illegals. Sure something has to be done. IMO the only way the little guy is gonna survive is to get educated to the issues and VOTE at every election including the local elections. Voting at the local level is in MO the best way to get a start at cleaning up this mess. You can be up to issues and then recognise what a candidate stands for from the git go. Very few politicians started out at the top. Most start locally and then work there way up.



Those illegals have to support the Federal Gov't, because the whites aren't anymore. There are more whites on welfare than either blacks or hispanics. OH NO, ALL WHITES MUST BE FREELOADERS!!!!! Numbers dont lie right!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

415moto said:


> Those illegals have to support the Federal Gov't, because the whites aren't anymore. There are more whites on welfare than either blacks or hispanics. OH NO, ALL WHITES MUST BE FREELOADERS!!!!! Numbers dont lie right!


 
You are right, studies show there is more white people on welfare then any other race. But studies also show the majority of white people are on it for less then 2 years, all other races are on it for over 2 years.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

415moto said:


> More than 50% of your produce is picked by illegals. You are not going to find a white guy to put in 60 hour weeks stooped over plucking carrots.
> If you did your produce and food would cost a heck of alot more.
> 
> Whether people want to recognize it or not, a vast majority of our economy is built on the backs of illegal immigrants. If the INS *really* wanted to deport people, it would not be hard to hit all the locations day laborers frequent. The
> ...


Quit kidding your self ,if they were not here there would always be someone for the job,probably at better wages too.and so what if my produce went up,it would be a lot less than the all the god dam taxes i pay to support those filthy slobs.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Michaeljp86 said:


> You are right, studies show there is more white people on welfare then any other race. But studies also show the majority of white people are on it for less then 2 years, all other races are on it for over 2 years.


Maybe so ,probably because all the illegals took the jobs they may have gotten for half the pay and live 10 to a house, lets put it in perspective how is a single parent working the same job going to afford a home,not going to happen,they will never increase the wages,and they don't have to because there are about 500 mexicans that will do it for less.10 to a house divided into a $ 1000 a month for rent = $ 100 a month for each taco builder.More whites on welfare ,thats not a fair statement,whats the % its probably less for whites,they are the majority so the numbers may seem more.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

nywoodwizard said:


> Maybe so ,probably because all the illegals took the jobs they may have gotten for half the pay and live 10 to a house, lets put it in perspective how is a single parent working the same job going to afford a home,not going to happen,they will never increase the wages,and they don't have to because there are about 500 mexicans that will do it for less.10 to a house divided into a $ 1000 a month for rent = $ 100 a month for each taco builder.More whites on welfare ,thats not a fair statement,whats the % its probably less for whites,they are the majority so the numbers may seem more.


Be careful NY you wouldnt want to be called a racist, even though Im sure what you say is right.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

Gentlemen, wake up and smell the burritos, the war was fought and we lost. The Mexicans out flanked us and kicked our ass royally. Just deal with it already. There are 20 million illegals here now and they continue to enter our country at the rate of 500,000 per year and then they have large families once here, thus increasing their numbers exponentially.

The Federal Government is one of the largest employers of illegal aliens:
*http://tinyurl.com/2d7sry

*The Illegal Mexicans are here because our government wants them here. A silent invasion took place and our position has been overrun. It's old news.


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> Quit kidding your self ,if they were not here there would always be someone for the job,probably at better wages too.and so what if my produce went up,it would be a lot less than the all the god dam taxes i pay to support those filthy slobs.


Yes, people would love to line up for a job that gives them the chance to spend 12 hrs a day hunched over to pick strawberries. 
Please, please sign me up to mop up **** and urine in restrooms. I think I'd take a second job in a sweatshop so I can make the t shirts you wear at the jobsite as well!!!!!

If anything you'd think some of you racists would be glad the white genepool isnt forced to work in any of the crap jobs that illegals take. Ironically, you lament on how if there was no illegals, you'd be able to clean fecal matter and nasty garbage cans for "better wages", good career choice there buddy.

The majority of illegals" do NOT use welfare and public assistance. They are illegal and fear being caught and deported, thus they shun public assistance, even hospitals for basic healthcare. That was in a study that just came out.


----------



## ScottThePainter (Aug 29, 2007)

*HOME DEpissPOT*

*They SUCK ! Nuff said. *


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

415moto said:


> Yes, people would love to line up for a job that gives them the chance to spend 12 hrs a day hunched over to pick strawberries.
> Please, please sign me up to mop up **** and urine in restrooms. I think I'd take a second job in a sweatshop so I can make the t shirts you wear at the jobsite as well!!!!!
> 
> If anything you'd think some of you racists would be glad the white genepool isnt forced to work in any of the crap jobs that illegals take. Ironically, you lament on how if there was no illegals, you'd be able to clean fecal matter and nasty garbage cans for "better wages", good career choice there buddy.
> ...


Ive worked out in the feilds with the hombas lots of times. Thats one reason why Im here, I couldnt find a decent job so I figured I would have to give myself a job. 

Dont get me wrong, there is some of the illegals good hard working people that came here to be good people and want a better life. But there is alot of them here to sell drugs, getting on welfare, driving drunk and killing people. I cant tell you how many migrant camps Ive worked on where I found drugs, heroine mostly. And urine stain all over and very disgusting art work on the walls.

Im also am involved with a apartment complex which has 2 apartments with illegals in them. One of them the guy had a heart attack and has been in the hospital for months having surgery or something, I wonder who pays for that? And the other apartment has 2 or 3 illegals in it and Im waiting for the police to haul them off for dealing drugs. Why the police cant go in the apartment and search the place I dont know but he said he cant go inside he needs to catch them outside and they wont come out when hes there. The police in that town are about worthless anyways. I think this country needs mexican worker but they just need to be watched. Build a huge wall across the border and have them get a work visa and they can come here and work for 6mo or so. If they ever break the law out they go and cant come back ever.


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

The facts of the matter are;

The recent influx of illegal immigrant workers into the construction industry has reduced what once were respected trade skill professions to vastly public opinioned less-than-desireable, menial jobs, in which wages/earning potentionial has fallen drastically as compared to the mainstream occupations/costs of living.

Any of us that have been in this business for awhile, can surely reflect back 20 years to a time when a young energetic, industrious person could make an exceptional good living, as well as expect career longevity and advancement opportunity. Not today...quite the contrary.

I know I've said this over & over. But there really is a simple solution to a way to start digging ourselves out of this mess;

Number 1;
Uncle Sam needs to notify employers immediately of spurious SS #'s of their employees, and enforce penalties on employers that don't comply.

Number 2;
U.S. Dept of Labor needs to curtail the "sub game" that employers play in particular states. i.e., representing what are actually employees as independent subcontractors, to avoid paying appropriate laboe burdens.

These two simple acts, which require only the enforcement of existing laws would make tremedous strides in correcting this current crisis we are experiencing today.

One could go on and on and on as to the magnitude of the damage this illegal influx is causing our country and very livelyhood/way of life; This is merely a small area within the construction industry alone, however, a major aspect.

JMHO


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 1, 2007)

415moto said:


> Yes, people would love to line up for a job that gives them the chance to spend 12 hrs a day hunched over to pick strawberries.
> Please, please sign me up to mop up **** and urine in restrooms. I think I'd take a second job in a sweatshop so I can make the t shirts you wear at the jobsite as well!!!!!
> 
> If anything you'd think some of you racists would be glad the white genepool isnt forced to work in any of the crap jobs that illegals take. Ironically, you lament on how if there was no illegals, you'd be able to clean fecal matter and nasty garbage cans for "better wages", good career choice there buddy.
> ...


 
:furious:I have noticed the things that you have been saying, and I have also noticed that you have not put your location on the forum. 
You need to stop reading studies who are done by people who want to continue supporting law breakers. We have to deal with them everyday, on the job, in the stores and on the road. It sure doesen't seem to me they want to live the American dream, they want to convert it to the Mexican dream.
Oh by the way, while your reading your studies, try reading some about the crimes committed by illegal aliens. MS13, really there here to better our community and add to our economy.:furious:


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

415moto said:


> The majority of illegals" do NOT use welfare and public assistance. They are illegal and fear being caught and deported, thus they shun public assistance, even hospitals for basic healthcare. That was in a study that just came out.


That study is slanted because it focused on illegals and not their American born offspring. Illegals have babies and those babies are American citizens and qualify for benefits.

Because I work in the construction industry, I have worked with hundreds of illegal aliens, the vast majority have American born children and receive assistance from the state.

I've never met an illegal alien that "feared being caught". That's just simply not true. Once they get about 10 miles away from the border, they relax because they know that their worries are over.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

tnt specialty said:


> The facts of the matter are;
> 
> The recent influx of illegal immigrant workers into the construction industry has reduced what once were respected trade skill professions to vastly public opinioned less-than-desireable, menial jobs, in which wages/earning potentionial has fallen drastically as compared to the mainstream occupations/costs of living.


Man, you hit the nail right on the head. Being a tradesman used to be a respected occupation. Currently, construction workers have the lowest prestige of all occupations. People who work in the trades are assumed to be illiterate, knuckle dragging goons with very limited cognitive abilities.

Construction ain't what it used to be...


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 1, 2007)

L. B. Condulet said:


> Man, you hit the nail right on the head. Being a tradesman used to be a respected occupation. Currently, construction workers have the lowest prestige of all occupations. People who work in the trades are assumed to be illiterate, knuckle dragging goons with very limited cognitive abilities.
> 
> Construction ain't what it used to be...


:thumbsup:Amen brother!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

L. B. Condulet said:


> That study is slanted because it focused on illegals and not their American born offspring. Illegals have babies and those babies are American citizens and qualify for benefits.quote]
> 
> 
> Why do you think they have so many kids? Think about it, they move here poop out 4 or 5 kids and they make a good living. Ive heard its up to $1200 for each child they get per month. That seems high to me but the woman I talked to said that what shes gets. She was a white woman on assistence and I also talked to a black woman who said she got the same so I doubt a mexican would get any less.


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

woodman42 said:


> :furious:I have noticed the things that you have been saying, and I have also noticed that you have not put your location on the forum.
> You need to stop reading studies who are done by people who want to continue supporting law breakers. We have to deal with them everyday, on the job, in the stores and on the road. It sure doesen't seem to me they want to live the American dream, they want to convert it to the Mexican dream.
> Oh by the way, while your reading your studies, try reading some about the crimes committed by illegal aliens. MS13, really there here to better our community and add to our economy.:furious:



California....I am surrounded my mexicans and immigrants. I am USA born and I am not mexican, hispanic or a minority. Unless you are a native american, you are an immigrant to this country. The European settlers came here for a better life and forged it by any means necessary. Immigration and our economical well being is a complex organism that is greater than the influx of hispanic immigrants. Illegals are part of a large symbiotic relationship with the USA and simply believing that if they all went away the US would be better off is naive. 

Quod me netrit me destruit


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

To compare the industrious people who immigrated to this country ; Who ASSIMILATED; HELPED BUILD this country to the current illegal invaision is beyond naive.....

For the most part, these illegals are unscrupulous opportunists that we could do without. Lest we forget, that money tranfers from the USA to Mexico was second, only to oil, for Mexico's income; It may be first now?

These illegals are nothing like immigrants of past who come to this country to better thenmselves and their new country. If fact, they generally despise the Americans, and feel entitled to whatever they can extrude wealth-wise from us. For those that do attend Mexico's schools, they're taught how their land was stolen from them. 

Their stomaches are in the USA, but their heart's are in Mexico.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 1, 2007)

tnt specialty said:


> To compare the industrious people who immigrated to this country ; Who ASSIMILATED; HELPED BUILD this country to the current illegal invaision is beyond naive.....
> 
> For the most part, these illegals are unscrupulous opportunists that we could do without. Lest we forget, that money tranfers from the USA to Mexico was second, only to oil, for Mexico's income; It may be first now?
> 
> ...


Well said.:thumbsup:
California? Isn't that one of those safe haven areas?
I have nothing against anyone coming here *legaly* and making a better life for their families. But most of these folks are not doing that.
Yes, send them home and cut off welfare for those who are physicaly able to work and we would have plenty of workers.
How has the influx of illegal aliens effected your crime rates. Not to mention the effects on the neighbor hoods they invade.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

tnt specialty said:


> Their stomaches are in the USA, but their heart's are in Mexico.


So true


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

415moto said:


> Illegals are part of a large symbiotic relationship with the USA and simply believing that if they all went away the US would be better off is naive.
> 
> Quod me netrit me destruit


Nobody wants them to all go away they want them to come here legally. God only knows who is comming in this country, terrorist maybe? russian suitcase nukes? Who knows whats comming up from the south, Im sure its not just hard working people who want a good life. Everyone who wants a secure southern boreder and wants to deport illegals isnt a mexican hating racist they just want to protect the country.


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

tnt specialty said:


> To compare the industrious people who immigrated to this country ; Who ASSIMILATED; HELPED BUILD this country to the current illegal invaision is beyond naive.....
> 
> For the most part, these illegals are unscrupulous opportunists that we could do without. Lest we forget, that money tranfers from the USA to Mexico was second, only to oil, for Mexico's income; It may be first now?
> 
> ...


Wow, and that information was gleamed from what journal of academia? 
Now theyre terrorists hatemongers that want to bleed us dry, not to mention theyre dirty and smell too. All of them right. Ive been reading alot of posts in regards to illegal immigrants (legal too eh) and it parallels what racists said of blacks other minorities in the past. 

Construction workers have the second highest rate of drug and alcohol use. That must mean the majority of as this site are dirty crackheads who steal tools for our habit. As well participate in all the other criminal activity that committed by drug and booze addcits. Must be right!


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 1, 2007)

415moto said:


> Wow, and that information was gleamed from what journal of academia?
> Now theyre terrorists hatemongers that want to bleed us dry, not to mention theyre dirty and smell too. All of them right. Ive been reading alot of posts in regards to illegal immigrants (legal too eh) and it parallels what racists said of blacks other minorities in the past.
> 
> Construction workers have the second highest rate of drug and alcohol use. That must mean the majority of as this site are dirty crackheads who steal tools for our habit. As well participate in all the other criminal activity that committed by drug and booze addcits. Must be right!


So you would say that this is a pretty good description of youself?


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Be careful NY you wouldnt want to be called a racist, even though Im sure what you say is right.



Me a raicist? I don't think so ,i have 2 spanish brother inlaws, 6 spanish neices and nephews with 5 children and i love them all,and a best freind for 25 years who is spanish ,anybody trying to play the race card take it somewhere else.because i don't play that ****.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

415moto said:


> Yes, people would love to line up for a job that gives them the chance to spend 12 hrs a day hunched over to pick strawberries.
> Please, please sign me up to mop up **** and urine in restrooms. I think I'd take a second job in a sweatshop so I can make the t shirts you wear at the jobsite as well!!!!!
> 
> If anything you'd think some of you racists would be glad the white genepool isnt forced to work in any of the crap jobs that illegals take. Ironically, you lament on how if there was no illegals, you'd be able to clean fecal matter and nasty garbage cans for "better wages", good career choice there buddy.
> ...


Not everyone in america is as proud as you are ,or apparently make the money you do, most americans will do what it takes to put food on there table,including me and as far as being a racist,i have approx 12 spanish folks in my family so you should not assume or insult anyone here until you know what you are talking about.Quick to yell racist,but yet you want the illegals to do all your ****ty work? you are belittling the illegals making you no better than a racist.I've had many ****ty jobs growing up and have much respect for the folks who still do them,i've learned to be humble,and would still do whatever it takes to support my family.I've come from a somewhat poor family but worked my way up to my own business,but i never forgot how i got here.Something a person like you unfortunatly will never know.I have respect for any working man,****ty job or not.:thumbsup:


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

415moto;

The jounal of life experience and 24 years as a business owner/contractor.......

REALITY......not some armchair academist, (not sure if that's a word).


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Nobody wants them to all go away they want them to come here legally. God only knows who is comming in this country, terrorist maybe? russian suitcase nukes? Who knows whats comming up from the south, Im sure its not just hard working people who want a good life. Everyone who wants a secure southern boreder and wants to deport illegals isnt a mexican hating racist they just want to protect the country.


Thats right,but its only a drop in the bucket.They cost us millions of dollars,and i feel we should not have the burden of supporting all of them,be it food,housing,prison,long term prison,and so on.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

nywoodwizard said:


> Thats right,but its only a drop in the bucket.They cost us millions of dollars,and i feel we should not have the burden of supporting all of them,be it food,housing,prison,long term prison,and so on.


 
ny, you seem to be on the same page I am, I dont really want to get into what I think or Ill be called racist again like I have been lots of places. I Agree they dont live here so why should the US spend money on them for food, housing, medical, prison, etc. Thats why I think we need a secure border to let the workers thought and they should be taxed to pay for that. If they get cought drunk driving, robbery etc they get punished severely and thrown out of this country for life. When the get the work visa they get finger prints and all the paper work. If they dont return after 6mo or whatever they get thrown out for life. This is just a rough example of what I think. I think mexican workers are good but they just need to be watched.


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> Not everyone in america is as proud as you are ,or apparently make the money you do, most americans will do what it takes to put food on there table,including me and as far as being a racist,i have approx 12 spanish folks in my family so you should not assume or insult anyone here until you know what you are talking about.Quick to yell racist,but yet you want the illegals to do all your ****ty work? you are belittling the illegals making you no better than a racist.I've had many ****ty jobs growing up and have much respect for the folks who still do them,i've learned to be humble,and would still do whatever it takes to support my family.I've come from a somewhat poor family but worked my way up to my own business,but i never forgot how i got here.Something a person like you unfortunatly will never know.I have respect for any working man,****ty job or not.:thumbsup:


For starters, save the sob story, i know what hard times are as does my family and upbringing.  Your making an assumption about earnest based on no facts at all. 

My opinion that some people are racist is based entirely on what has been posted here. For someone who has 12 spanish folk in his family, read what was originally posted by tnt specialty: 
"To compare the industrious people who immigrated to this country ; Who ASSIMILATED; HELPED BUILD this country to the current illegal invaision is beyond naive.....

For the most part, these illegals are unscrupulous opportunists that we could do without. Lest we forget, that money tranfers from the USA to Mexico was second, only to oil, for Mexico's income; It may be first now?

These illegals are nothing like immigrants of past who come to this country to better thenmselves and their new country. If fact, they generally despise the Americans, and feel entitled to whatever they can extrude wealth-wise from us. For those that do attend Mexico's schools, they're taught how their land was stolen from them.

Their stomaches are in the USA, but their heart's are in Mexico."

Now that is a blanket statement dripping with contempt. Ironically, you have no problem with that. On top of that, you post that I am "belittling" illegals? You need to take a online course on reading comprehension, I have made no such statements. If you took a few moments to read some of the posts by others in regards to immigrants both illegals and legal, you should theoretically have a beef with their comments. Though thats doubtful, because you wouldn't want to be the second dissenter next to me. Boggles my mind....


----------

